# OT.....other collecting/hobbies



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

This weekend was my daughters 16th birthday, and she got what she been bugging for. A BC Rich Warlock guitar (just like the guys from Deadstar Assembly, her favorite band).
Never had a lesson, but she has expressed interst in playing guitar.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

myself..............playstation2, and music. I love music.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> This weekend was my daughters 16th birthday, and she got what she been bugging for. A BC Rich Warlock guitar (just like the guys from Deadstar Assembly, her favorite band).
> Never had a lesson, but she has expressed interst in playing guitar.



Hey Ed I want a warlock too!!! Hey Dad Can I? I"m waaaaaaaay past 16...and my Roarstar and Epie are way older then your daughter lol...


Dave


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*collecting*

Now coach..
Stop buggin Daddy Ed .. You will just have to wait for Christmas and only if your good..lol


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I also have a guitar collection, and a 32 track digital recording studio (2 roland VS-1680's daisy chanied) 

I have :
1 roland and Fender combo strat, this one was a joint venture that includes a guitar synth pick up and controls

1 Fender strat, Kramer Pacer, Yamaha steel string acoustic, Yamaha nylon string acoustic electric, Rickenbocker 370 electric semi hollow, the one with 3 pick ups

I used to be in a band called "Whitebread" I was the frontman/songwriter. We opened for Living Color in '87 and Nine Inch Nails in '89. Played CBGB's, Kenny's Castaway, Cafe Wah, Maxwell's all the big NYC area venues. We had our stuff played on a few major stations and many college stations... but in the end, we were a dollar short and disbanded in 92, only to see our kind of music become mainstream by 94. 

Bummer for us. 

I still write and record my own stuff. Sometimes I even get lucky and sell a song or two for video or TV projects. No regrets, the women I got back then made it all worth it. SUPER hot women who wouldn't look twice at me now were stacked up 5 deep back in the day. Man, was it a great time! Google up Cindy Guyer, she was my model girlfriend back in the day, she went on to become the female Fabio. She did a Playboy spread in the late 90's I think. We dated for about a year in '91 I shiver when I think back, it seems like a dream to me now. 

The band still gets together for BBQ jam sessions and the occasional recording session. It helps us feel ytoung as we talk about all the great times and great women we had. Of coarse, we save the women stuff until, after the wives and kids go off and leave us alone. We don't need that drama, you know?


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

I have had slot cars since I was 6 so it has always been my number 1 hobby. I did get into RC cars in the mid 80's and football card collecting late 80's early 90's, but neither of these generated the type of women that VideoJimmy experienced. Now that I have a dedicated slot car room, I can focus on body work, engine tuning or landscaping the track. I consider it 3 hobbies in one.
Jim


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

I've been playing, tuning, collecting slot cars since 1973, (500+ cars) it has always been a major love of mine. I also follow a few sports teams that my Dad loved and I followed suit. (N.Y. Jet football, N.Y. Met baseball) I'm a big College football fan and I route for my home state teams. I have a collection of 1969 N.Y. Met memorabilia (loved that Team), Music has always been another major love as I have about 500 cd's ranging from 50's rock and roll, 60's folk, 60's & 70's rock, Classical and a few Broadway plays/movie soundtracks. Another love is fishing, (I live right across the street from a 5 acre pond) I prefer the ocean, but there aren't many oceans in central Ohio.  

I have always thought it would be very cool to hold a ho slot car racing/fishing tournament - you gets points for each fish you catch and biggest and smallest get 5 bonus points, and then follow the basic racing format with points awarded for finishes, qualifying ect......any interest?

Pickeringtondad


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

pickeringtondad said:


> I have a collection of 1969 N.Y. Met memorabilia (loved that Team),
> 
> Pickeringtondad


Hated that Team and the Jets and Knicks, that was a very bad year for Baltimore fans  as NY swept it all.

Roger Corrie


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

VJ, I love NIN.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Ed... My band opened for them on their "pretty hate machine" east coast tour. 
Good band, but Trent was a mean ego maniac who abused everyone around him. 
I heard he's much nicer gut now.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Marilyn Manson suffered the same idiotic ego trip stuff too, right after his "beautiful people" stuff, hence he went down. He has a new cd out in June, we'll see if he rebounds.
Trent didn't.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Other hobbies and interests?? You bet......

music
guitars
drag racing
BMX and freestyle bicycles
slots
model trains
movies
RC cars
plastic auto modeling
12" military action figures
vintage toy collecting
Star Wars action figures
vintage baseball cards
comic books
vintage 80's heavy metal albums


And a crapload of other hobbbies and interests.....


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Let's see....

N-scale trains
Hot Wheels (redlines and black walls up to about 1980)
Arcade Emulators
my 65' Buick Skylark
model building - armor, aircraft, etc (been a while though)
golf
and apparently collecting controllers =)


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*What are hobbies/collecting..*

Let see where to start..lmao

Collected models cars since I was 14. 
Collection right now stands at around  
Hotwheels..lost count
vintage performance speed parts
vintage hotrod and hotrod show world mags
vintage and modern games(Coleco vision,atari,sega,PS2)
vintage slotcar lexan bodies . They had some neat stuff back when it started.
Richard petty racing items.(Started when I was 17 now 42)

While I dabble in these things I also Buy,sell,and build antique cars,musclecars and hotrods.
These slotcars won't fit in my box..lol I have about 7 for sale right now.. :freak: (How about a V8 Monza Spider for slotcars)lol
Have to support the habit somehow...LOL :thumbsup: 
To much stuff not enough house.. :tongue:

Almost forgot..I also own a slotcar scrap yard..(have any you need towed..I will send my driver) I have special sections in the yard. 
1 is called coaches corner..
the other is the aisles of Ed... :lol:


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Great stuff guys.
I have many hobbies. I collect about anything, but a biggie is 1;1 car collecting

http://hometown.aol.com/mastersoftoys/

I have a love for music too. I am getting ready to cut my first CD of native American flute .Here is my moms web site if you are wondering why the native flute .

www.marymasters.com

My custom slot stuff just about completely stopped after my 2nd kidney surgery.

I have been digging out the boxes and starting a few projects lately.Finnishing some old ones too! watch the modeling board for any new stuff from me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I played bass in a hair band called EKG in mid 80's. Claim to fame was opening up for Yngwie Malmsteen, and Great White. Also did the Pay-to-play thing in Hollywood at Gazarris. 

We didn't have much talent, but we had long hair, and we weren't opposed to tromping around a stage wearing tights and (gulp) leg warmers (what were we thinking)! 

Warning: If you are drinking something, swallow now, or you may spit it out from laughter). And no need to click the picture - it is tiny, and I will not post a full size version.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

*Other interests.........*

Besides slotcars, I have a small collection of H.O. trains. 

As for music, I used to beat on the drums in a garage band. I've dabbled with the guitar a little bit too. I've been collecting records (& more recently CDs) since I was a kid. 

I love motorcycles too. I've been planning to get myself another street bike, but it looks like a newer car or truck might have to come first. I'm considering blowing off the motorcycle idea for now and just getting myself a really cool 1:1 car to play with.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Never was in a band.... now I see there could be a small upside to that.... I did a lot of things, but never, ever once did I wear tights. My son is dilligently learning guitar, however. I'll show him that picture (what can come back to haunt you later  ).

As I sit here having cleaned cement residue from the windshield mount of one Aurora 63 T Bird, and am about to complete a (suprisingly good) screwpost repair on its twin, I'll have to admit I do have a weakness for Aurora slots in particular, t jets in general, and a few 1/32 cars thrown in for good measure. I also like pre-1955 (pre plastic) Lionel O/027 gauge trains, with some Marx 3/16 thrown in. Love to fill the steamer stacks with smoke oil and fog the house at Christmas when it's all set up. Blow the whistle with my Dad's 1940 vintage transformer. Doesn't matter how old they are, they have to run!

Aside from that: always have loved sports cars, road raced in SCCA for a while, and will do so again. Raced a Mazda RX7 mid pack and loved it, and have had a succession of street/competition MGB's and Spridgets (Sprites and Midgets) over the years. Currently a full race GTI sits in my garage unraced, as does an MGB I brought back from the dead and have lost momentum/interest with. One or both will go, as there may be an Alfa Duetto boattail coming into my life, or a different racer. I crew for some friends, and am going to a big vintage race next weekend - can't wait.

We used to raise reptiles - veiled chameleons and day geckos were our favorites, but when my wife got a horse all attention turned that way.

Alabama football, SEC basketball, as a kid in Maryland a huge Orioles fan (still have my 1969 world series program, they won game 2) but we have tickets to see the Red Sox in Atlanta in June. My 13 year old son plays league baseball, so we throw a lot, and spend 2 evenings a week at the park.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I guess my life is my hobby. I've still got two show cars and do the local circuit every year. I also do quite a bit of work on other peoples show and hobby cars. I'm blessed that my hobby and job ( if you can call it that) are one in the same.

I'm a builder, tinkerer, restorer, collector of many things, it just depends on my mood and what the project is. Forever on a quest for the next diamond in the rough. It could be an antique radio, a brass kettle, old tools, old books who knows what will trip my trigger next. At least once a year I refinish some deserving piece of wood furniture. I never confine myself to one medium or theme. Know thyself. It's a self inflicted ADD that helps with my OCD.  

I've got a '67 911 Targa resto in process. It's gonna be a grocery getter. A rocket 300hp Porsche 911 RSR clone, and an '81 Stingray with 40k miles are my show cars that are a never ending hobby.

I collected Marklin HO trains for 40 years, but don't have the space to set up the ridiculous pile I've amassed. I recently picked up enough American Flyer train goodies to build a medium layout too. My re entry into slots is more of a therapy thing. LOL! I like most all mechanical toys, big 'er little. I've got an old gas powered tether car I havent fixed yet, and a '56 Volks bug with a Porsche flat six in the back seat that is currently a yard ornament much to Robin's chagrin!

I've done tropical fish on and off all my life, currently off. My fall back hobby is gardening/landscaping. I find great solace in the dirt as mindless toil gives me time to sort my thoughts and plot strategy for my next move/blunder. 

The kids are all grown now so I guess my primary hobby is chasing my wife around with improper intentions! :tongue:

Corrupting the grandyuns at any opportunity is another one of my favorite past times. :devil: 

I've pretty well lost all faith in all pro sports but I remain a rabid college fan. Any given Saturday. Look at Boise State! How about dem Broncos?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I guess I shouod have mentioned my love for baseball too. A Born and bred Yankee fan, I love the game. I'll even watch the Mets, or any other team, when the Yanks aren't on. I love having the game on in the background while I'm working on cars or playing some guitar.

I also collect movies and vintage video, hence the name. I have hundreds of hours of rare news, tv shows and commericals from the late 40's -70's. I have well over a thousand movies in my collection as well.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

NIN were great, love them too

Collecting old french pulp books also

And have a nice eclectic collection of old 80's game system, like Atari Coleco, Vectrex and so on (http://oldskool.zanzaman.com)... I'm planing to sold it or trade with slotcars by the way, if some could be interested...

Also use to have a 1:1 Mustang '68 for fourteen years also, but sadly sold it when money was scarce.... And at 7 dollars the gallon here in Switzerland that was totally indecent 

beside slot cars, my current hobby is to see my daughter growing and travelling as often as I can afford (our last trip was a full month in one of the poorest country in the world, Madagascar: beautiful)


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Aside from slot cars, I've got a few hobbies, none of which seem to be in the cheap range.  


First up, there's miniature wargaming, such as Warhammer Fantasy and 40,000, Flames of War (WWII-based game), and some other various games.

Along a similar vein is boardgaming, because those are also fun.


Come to think of it, my only major "hobby/collecting" that doesn't involve the social element is books. I have a lot of books I've collected from various book sales, library sales, used book stores, and even a lot of new books.

Oh, and sometimes I play computer games, but mostly these days they're multiplayer games of some kind (strategy or FPS).

What can I say? I like interacting with other people! :wave:


----------

